# Serious dust collection



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/tls/5215820008.html

In case any one is reasonably close. I am not associated with the school, just live here.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You live at school?


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> You live at school?



Har har Steve. :laughing::laughing: I live in Syracuse, Nebraska. They are selling off all of the shop stuff.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Roger Newby said:


> Har har Steve. :laughing::laughing: I live in Syracuse, Nebraska. They are selling off all of the shop stuff.


That's a shame. I think they should bring shop class back to all schools.


----------

